# Most versatile size excavator



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm interested to know what everyone feels is the most versatile size machine? Lifting capability, reach, dig depth, power, break out, etc. Dont worry about the ease of moving a machine around. I know a mini takes the cake on that. More wondering about general use of the thing. Say it would be used for a multitude of things and not one use only. Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm no excavator but if I were to choose one piece of gear for my personal use it would be something like a case 580 with the extendahoe.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

F the backhoes. I'm interested in the ex's.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think the most utilized machine would be the 20 metric ton class machine, so a 320, 200lc, ect. But my personal favorite is a 314 or 135. A 32k lbs zero swing machine that only lacks about 1.5' of reach vs a 320,. But can still hold its own on the site. 8'4" wide, legal load, has a blade, and can handle a 48" 1.6 cyd bucket. Plus they come with rubber pads!! 

After that would be a 5 ton mini.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I own a case 580 with an extenda hoe, but also own a Bobcat 435. The 435 is way more useful than the 580 for all of the type work I do. But the 435 is similar in capability to the 580.

It has close to the same lifting capacity, not quite as much reach, weighs less and is faster as a digger than the backhoe, which as you are aware only has the ability to place the spoils in about a 180 degree area.

All that said, it depends on what your intended purpose is, Matt wants a bigger ex. it suites his needs. I prefer a smaller footprint and lighter machine. We both still get work done. He probably could not work his 200lc in the areas I work the 435. I would not attempt to install 18" CRP with a 435 unless it was a very small project.

A good friend of mine was in the market for a mid sized excavator, he choose a used 442 bobcat...that would be way too big for what I do, but he is happy as a clam at high tide with it.

Everyone has different ideas on what is ideal, depending on the situation. 

I know I did not answer your question exactly, but.....


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I own a 5 ton mini. Next machine (if the dirt side of my work grows) will be a 135 size with rubber pads.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

tgeb said:


> I own a case 580 with an extenda hoe, but also own a Bobcat 435. The 435 is way more useful than the 580 for all of the type work I do. But the 435 is similar in capability to the 580.
> 
> It has close to the same lifting capacity, not quite as much reach, weighs less and is faster as a digger than the backhoe, which as you are aware only has the ability to place the spoils in about a 180 degree area.
> 
> ...


Well said tgeb! What was mentioned was 100% correct. The ideal sized machine is based on the work you do. So in no way shape if form will a mini work for main line digging, but a 200lc is useless on smaller projects. Gotta find your happy medium, small enough to do the tight jobs, big enough to do the occasional larger than your normal job.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Buy what works well for most of your work.... rent or or sub out the smaller or bigger machine as needed....

If you can afford an occasion break down delay, maybe a higher hour unit?

What size bucket is best for your business? go from there back to the Weight and depth of dig.. do you need the ZTR feature? or dozer blade? Aux hydraulics?, thumb?

If you need a demolition machine, I'd consider buying a separate unit for fine digging if you have the yard room and $, The hammer and demo work will loosen the machine's joints rapidly.

If there is a "tie" go with the brand with good local dealer support and service, a 25 ton boat anchor never made anyone any money waiting on a part to come from China.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

For transport and versatility, I would be looking at the 135 deere, 145 link belt, 138 Komatsu and 314 cat size machines. They have a good bit of reach, and lifting capabilities. They are under 8'6" wide so they can be hauled on any capable trailer. They are also no tail swing machines.


----------

